# Hi all



## charlie215 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm Charlie and i'm from the UK ive been keeping mantids for about 3 years now but never really got involved with the computer side of keeping them, so i am pretty new to all this. It has certainly opened up a whole new aspect to keeping mantids and not so lonely either.

Thank you ..


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 18, 2009)

welcome


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum! im douglas


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Charlie, welcome to the forum, hope to talk with u soon! from OHIO!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Charlie, welcome, what species are you currently keeping?

Emile


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 19, 2009)

welcome. Mantids are some super cool bugs!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Charley and welcome to the forum! I'm glad you found the computer side of mantis keeping... I think the forum (and the Net in general) is a boon to finding information and resources on mantis keeping, and also to share the social side of it with people who also share the "affliction!"  :lol: Nice to have you here.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantidian (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum!


----------

